# Go! Natural



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Just wanna ask if you guys recommend this brand? I'm on Acana puppy Large breed right now and my pup seems to have some rashes, I'm not sure if it is caused by Acana but I do notice since I put him on Acana he has been scratching from time to time. Would Go! Natural be better or should I go Orijen?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Try switching to a grain free formula before switching brands completely! I'm pretty sure the Acana Regionals line are grain free as well as All Life Stages.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah go with the Acana Regionals they r grain free. That's what I feed with no issues to by boys sensitive skin....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Acana pacifica is the only grain free acana here, which is a lot more expensive than the regular puppy large and also more expensive than the Go! Natural. Is is worth it?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I feed Acana, definitely worth the price imo. Also, there's no reason for you to be feeding large breed kibble, as these dogs are considered medium sized.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

winwin said:


> Acana pacifica is the only grain free acana here, which is a lot more expensive than the regular puppy large and also more expensive than the Go! Natural. Is is worth it?


Never heard of Go! Natural!.... and the Acana Regionals line should have 4 flavors. Wild prairie, ranch lands, grasslands, and pacifica. U can also check out WWW.chewy.com for food. I know at my feed store I paid $61 for a bag of the wild prairie.... and I think it is worth it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

If funds are an issue then by all means go for the Go! Natural as long as its Grain Free. And you feel good about the ingredients. The bottom line is you need to feed what you feel is right for you and your dog(s).


----------



## pitdaddyx3 (May 19, 2013)

GO is a top notch food if we could get it local i would feed it but i would have to order it. Here is the puppy Fit and Free grain free formula ingredients.

Chicken meal, turkey meal, salmon meal, de-boned chicken, de-boned turkey, de-boned trout, potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), peas, tapioca, lentil beans, chickpeas, natural chicken flavour, whole dried egg, apples, duck meal, herring meal, flaxseed, salmon oil, alfalfa, de-boned duck, de-boned salmon, sweet potatoes, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potassium chloride, pumpkin, carrots, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, broccoli, spinach, alfalfa sprouts, blackberries, squash, papayas, pomegranate, dried chicory root, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation product, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation product, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (zinc proteinate , iron proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, copper sulphate, ferrous sulphate, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, selenium yeast), sodium chloride, taurine, yucca schidigera extract, dried rosemary, green tea extract, peppermint, parsley, rosehips, zedoary, dandelion, chamomile, ginger, fennel, tumeric, juniper berries, licorice, marigold extract, cardamom, cloves.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I feed Acana, definitely worth the price imo. Also, there's no reason for you to be feeding large breed kibble, as these dogs are considered medium sized.


Yes they are medium sized, I just followed the label that said 25kg and up at maturity. My dog right now is almost 5months and is definitely more than 20kg(last time we checked he was around 18kg). So I got the large breed since it's hard to find puppy and junior here and the only other puppy food from acana is puppy small breed.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Never heard of Go! Natural!.... and the Acana Regionals line should have 4 flavors. Wild prairie, ranch lands, grasslands, and pacifica. U can also check out Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com for food. I know at my feed store I paid $61 for a bag of the wild prairie.... and I think it is worth it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I do know they have 4 kinds of Regionals but here in the Philippines we only have Pacifica. 

With regards to Go! Natural, here is a link to their site http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/




BullyGal said:


> If funds are an issue then by all means go for the Go! Natural as long as its Grain Free. And you feel good about the ingredients. The bottom line is you need to feed what you feel is right for you and your dog(s).


Actually, Acana Pacifica and Orijen Puppy only differs by $2, and the Go! Natural is cheaper by $10 but is only 25lbs. I have no experience yet with feeding dogs so I can't decide for myself. Usually the people here feed beef pro, which is a very affordable brand. I dunno, it's not grain free and all that but many people swear by it. Maybe feeding also depends on the climate where the dog is in?



pitdaddyx3 said:


> GO is a top notch food if we could get it local i would feed it but i would have to order it. Here is the puppy Fit and Free grain free formula ingredients.
> 
> Chicken meal, turkey meal, salmon meal, de-boned chicken, de-boned turkey, de-boned trout, potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), peas, tapioca, lentil beans, chickpeas, natural chicken flavour, whole dried egg, apples, duck meal, herring meal, flaxseed, salmon oil, alfalfa, de-boned duck, de-boned salmon, sweet potatoes, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potassium chloride, pumpkin, carrots, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, broccoli, spinach, alfalfa sprouts, blackberries, squash, papayas, pomegranate, dried chicory root, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation product, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation product, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (zinc proteinate , iron proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, copper sulphate, ferrous sulphate, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, selenium yeast), sodium chloride, taurine, yucca schidigera extract, dried rosemary, green tea extract, peppermint, parsley, rosehips, zedoary, dandelion, chamomile, ginger, fennel, tumeric, juniper berries, licorice, marigold extract, cardamom, cloves.


Is it better than Acana or in par with Orijen?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

winwin said:


> Yes they are medium sized, I just followed the label that said 25kg and up at maturity. My dog right now is almost 5months and is definitely more than 20kg(last time we checked he was around 18kg).


I believe that is because a lot of those feeds are all life stages - so you should be able to feed the adult kibble to your pup no problem.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh OK... i was unaware that u weren't in the states...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

winwin said:


> Yes they are medium sized, I just followed the label that said 25kg and up at maturity. My dog right now is almost 5months and is definitely more than 20kg(last time we checked he was around 18kg). So I got the large breed since it's hard to find puppy and junior here and the only other puppy food from acana is puppy small breed.
> 
> Yes I do know they have 4 kinds of Regionals but here in the Philippines we only have Pacifica.
> 
> ...


No where close


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not better. I thought they were pretty similar except for the protein % and a few other sources since they are made by the same place. Like Orijen is great and Acana is next. it's closer to Orijen than say blue buffalo or purina is.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

ames said:


> It's not better. I thought they were pretty similar except for the protein % and a few other sources since they are made by the same place. Like Orijen is great and Acana is next. it's closer to Orijen than say blue buffalo or purina is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


So does Go! Natural sit between Acana and Orijen? Thing is, Orijen actually cost less than Go! Natural since Orijen is 2590 per 30lbs bag and Go is 2350 for a 25lbs bag. Peso is 1:40.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

when i first got my girl Pearl i had put her on pro plan chicken and rice but she go the itchies and hot spots so tried the Go natural, she did great on it.

when she was about 2 i switched her, as my dobes were now on the pro plan salmon and rice, i tried her on it too, no digestive or skin issues at all, she has been on it for almost 8 years now without any issues.

i know some poopoo pro plan, but my dogs all do great on it..and it shows in their coats, stools and zest for life.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Just between the 3, Acana Pacifica, Orijen Puppy, and Go! Natural puppy, what can you guys recommend for sure?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know go natural to be able to decide. I say Orijen or Acana. I thought the Pacifica had enough protein for my pup and what his activity level is, its 33%.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitdaddyx3 (May 19, 2013)

If it was me i'd go with Orijen then GO then Acana. Orijen in my book is the best kibble you can buy hands down and if its cheaper go for it.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I have no experience on either 3. But if the cost effectiveness of Orijen is right, then go with that. Just remember GRAIN FREE!!

The worst thing that could happen is it doesn't clear up the allergies and you have to switch again. It took me months to find a food in my price range that helped my rescue's allergies.


----------

